# Wo zu braucht man Kommentar "TODO"???



## fatfox (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo alle,

Ich habe es gesehen, dass Eclipse in jeder Programm einige "// TODO ..." Kommentar automatisch erzeugen wird. Wozu braucht man diese sonder Kommentar? und "TODO" ist immer fetter geschrieben. Ich habe die "TODO" nie benutzt, aber bin jetzt sehr neugierig... Kann jemand mir mal erklären?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Cola_Colin (30. Nov 2010)

Eclipse kann dir alle Kommentare mit einem TODO drinne auflisten.

So kann man Codestellen markieren, an denen noch gearbeitet werden soll/muss.


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

man sieht das todo rechts am rand (rechts neben der scrollbar) und sieht auf einen blick wo eben noch was zu tun ist, also automatisch generierter code zu befüllen. dort sieht man sein gesamte klasse im überblick und hat schnellzugriff auf alle warnungen/fehler/todos/bookmarks

man kann auch eigene todos setzen.


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

Wir bringe ich Eclipse dazu mir die aufzulisten?
(Ich meinte dass ich mal Tab gehabt habe - unten so zwischen Problems ... Javadoc ... Console ...)


----------



## Gast2 (30. Nov 2010)

Oder //XXX und das hat nichts mit Pornos zu tun 

Dann hätten wir auch noch //FIXME - da ist der Name Programm


----------



## Gast2 (30. Nov 2010)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Wir bringe ich Eclipse dazu mir die aufzulisten?



Window -> Show View -> Tasks


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Oder //XXX und das hat nichts mit Pornos zu tun
> 
> Dann hätten wir auch noch //FIXME - da ist der Name Programm



Oh das ist aber schade 
Gibts da eine Liste was Eclipse alles erkennt?


----------



## Jens81 (30. Nov 2010)

Window > Show View > Tasks

Edit: zu spät


----------



## tfa (30. Nov 2010)

> Gibts da eine Liste was Eclipse alles erkennt?


Preferences -> Java -> Compiler -> Task Tags


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

rechts am rand die bunten kästchen:
grün ein bookmark weiter oben im code (klickt man es an, landet man genau da oben)
rot fehler
orange warnung
blau TODO


----------



## fatfox (30. Nov 2010)

Wow, danke alle!

Ich habe die TODO List gesehen! Wenn man die Code unter "TODO" fertig geschrieben, soll man die TODO Kommentar sofort löschen? Ich habe das nie gemacht, jetzt habe ich tausend "TODO" in meine Tasklist. ... (￣(●●)￣)


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

Wenn man eine methode gefüllt hat kann man die löschen^^


----------



## fatfox (30. Nov 2010)

Eh... bone2, Aber was ist bookmark??? Wo und wie benutzt man das?


----------



## fatfox (30. Nov 2010)

Ah... Sorry, jetzt weiß ich, bookmark ist normale Kommentar...


----------



## tfa (30. Nov 2010)

TODO-Kommentare werden traditionell in das Repository eingecheckt. Dort reifen sie dann mehrere Jahre, bis sie von irgendwelchen unschuldigen Passanten wiederentdeckt werden. Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder der TODO-Kommentar wird ersatzlos gelöscht - oder aber völlig ignoriert und noch ein paar Jahren reifen gelassen...


----------



## nazar (30. Nov 2010)

Hmm irgendwie finde ich nicht, dass die Frage richtig beantwortet wurde (und der letzte fatfox Beitrag weißt auch drauf hin). :X
Das Gerede über IDE Anzeigen hilft nicht wirklich wenn man keine Ahnung hat was TODO bedeutet.
"to do" übersetzt wäre "zu tun" fatfox und es heißt nur, dass es dort noch etwas zu tun gibt. =)
Programmierer schreiben //todo oft an Stellen bei denen sie später noch irgendwas nachbearbeiten wollen. 
Eclipse sagt dir damit, dass du an diesen Stellen wahrscheinlich noch eigenen Code einfügen solltest.
Sobald du das gemacht hast, kannst du die "todos" löschen.


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

fatfox hat gesagt.:


> Ah... Sorry, jetzt weiß ich, bookmark ist normale Kommentar...



nein ein  bookmark (deutsch lesezeichen) ist etwas das man in seiner IDE (eclipse) einfach per rechtsklick setzen kann und ist nur dazu da, beim programmieren bestimmte wichtige stellen schnell wiederzufinden. damit du nicht durch die 10k zeilen scrollen musst um zb wieder zu main zu kommen.

bookmarks findet man nicht im eigentlichen sourcecode wieder, schickst du den jemand anderen, hat er keine bookmarks drinne.

kein kommentar, ein lesezeichen, wie in nem buch


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

Vor Jahren war ich in einem grösseren Projekt - immer wenn wer etwas kritisches gemacht hat, oder im Code eines Anderen etwas verändert hat, musste der xx_ und seine Initialen hinschreiben. Ich mach das heute noch so.  Seit 2 Minuten zeigt mir Eclipse sogar an wo das noch vorhanden ist :toll:

Nur schade dass keine Wildards möglich sind xx_* währe in meinem Fall super ;-)


----------



## fatfox (30. Nov 2010)

nazar hat gesagt.:


> Hmm irgendwie finde ich nicht, dass die Frage richtig beantwortet wurde (und der letzte fatfox Beitrag weißt auch drauf hin). :X
> Das Gerede über IDE Anzeigen hilft nicht wirklich wenn man keine Ahnung hat was TODO bedeutet.
> "to do" übersetzt wäre "zu tun" fatfox und es heißt nur, dass es dort noch etwas zu tun gibt. =)
> Programmierer schreiben //todo oft an Stellen bei denen sie später noch irgendwas nachbearbeiten wollen.
> ...



Naja, ich schreibe nur sehr kleine Programme. Normalerweise, wenn ich was machen will, mache ich sofort alles. Deshalb scheint "TODO" nutzlos und überflüssig für mich aus... Aber ich weiß ich, wenn man große Projekte machen willst, dann ist das ein wichtiges Werkzeug.  ich habe wieder was gelernt von euch. Vielen Dank!


----------



## nazar (30. Nov 2010)

Naja als Werkzeug würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Das Problem im Thread ist, dass du nach nem Dreirad gefragt hast und hier versucht wird dir ein Auto mit Anhänger zu verkaufen.

"todo" ist eben ein eingebürgerter Begriff um zu bearbeitenden Code anzuzeigen. Da es immer als Kommentar verfasst ist hat es keinen Einfluss auf den Code. Du kannst fünf Millionen davon haben und nichts würde sich ändern. 

Eclipse macht dir jetzt ein Werkzeug daraus indem es jeden "todo"-Kommentar anzeigt. Damit kann man (wie du schon erwähnt hast) in großen Projekten schnell sehn wo noch was fehlt. Aber wenn du nur kleine Programme schreibst, dann ignorier die von Eclipse automatisch erzeugten Kommentare und merk dir den Begriff einfach für die Zukunft, wenns mal größer wird.


----------



## fatfox (30. Nov 2010)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Vor Jahren war ich in einem grösseren Projekt - immer wenn wer etwas kritisches gemacht hat, oder im Code eines Anderen etwas verändert hat, musste der xx_ und seine Initialen hinschreiben. Ich mach das heute noch so.  Seit 2 Minuten zeigt mir Eclipse sogar an wo das noch vorhanden ist :toll:
> 
> Nur schade dass keine Wildards möglich sind xx_* währe in meinem Fall super ;-)



Mmmmh... Man muss immer ordentlich sein bei Programmieren, sonst vergisst man schnell was er gemacht hat.  Ich habe schon oft erlebt, Durcheinander erzeugt Durcheinander...


----------

